
Kids in 'Netflix Only' Homes Don't Know What TV Ads Are - sharkweek
http://www.pcmag.com/news/352380/kids-in-netflix-only-homes-dont-know-what-tv-ads-are
======
alistproducer2
We cut the cord a while back and have noticed how strange ads now seem to all
of us.

